# Sismos Portugal 2021



## Snifa (1 Jan 2021 às 11:07)

*Sentiu um Sismo? Relate:*
Portugal Continental e Madeira
*IPMA *https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/
*EMSC *https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Contribute/choose_earthquake.php?lang=pt

Açores
*CIVISA*http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/inquerito-macrossismica/Paginas/default.aspx
*IPMA *https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/
*EMSC *https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Contribute/choose_earthquake.php?lang=pt

A informação ajuda quem investiga e quem procura informar-se sobre a ocorrência.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2021 às 11:07)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 01-01-2021 07:10*

Informação Sismológica Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 01-01-2021 07:10 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 01-01-2021 pelas 07:10 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 16 km a Sul-Sudeste de Vimioso.Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) *na região de Bragança, nos concelhos de Miranda do Douro e Mogadouro*.Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinaçÃ µes preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte. Sex, 01 Jan 2021 10:32:50.

Parece que se confirma, o ruído que ouvi pelas 7:10 h.

Ainda pensei que fosse um avião a elevada altitude ( que aqui se ouvem bem) mas pelos vistos era algo diferente, o ruído em si era baixo, grave e distante, durou uns 8 segundos e na parte final parecia que se ia afastando até desaparecer...


----------



## Iceberg (1 Jan 2021 às 15:44)

Relativamente perto, em linha reta, da terra da minha família e onde me desloco algumas vezes por ano: Sendim, Miranda do Douro. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Jan 2021 às 13:12)

Senti há coisa de meia hora um sismo aqui em Angra ... Ouvi já relatos que foi mais forte no Faial ... @lserpa confirmas? Senti o sofá a tremer ... Fiquei na dúvida mas afinal foi mesmo ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jan 2021 às 13:13)




----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Jan 2021 às 13:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>




Txiii que foi forte ... Espero que esteja tudo bem por ai ... Aqui estava a ver TV em Angra e senti um valente puxão por baixo de mim de curta duração não mais que um ou dois segundos ... O epicentro parece que foi relativamente perto do de 1998 que foi 5,8 na escala de Ritcher ...

Vejo agora que foram dois sismos de grande intensidade um muito mais próximo de terra que o outro ... 

P.S. - Entretanto o site do CIVISA está em baixo penso que devido à demanda de muita gente que deve ter sentido o sismo ...

12:38 - Entretanto o site está bom novamente ... Já fiz o meu relatório do que senti ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Jan 2021 às 14:46)

Já saiu o comunicado do sismo na zona dos Capelinhos que pelos vistos foi o sismo sentido um pouco por todo o grupo central ... 

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial, Pico, São Jorge e Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 11:47 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 11 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 5,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 67 km a WNW de Capelo, ilha do Faial. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo, Castelo Branco, Praia do Norte e Feteira (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Ilha do Faial:
•    IV nas freguesias de Cedros, Salão, Ribeirinha, Praia do Almoxarife, Flamengos, Angústias, Matriz e Conceição (concelho de Horta);

Ilha do Pico:
•    III/IV nas freguesias de Madalena, São Mateus, São Caetano, Criação Velha, Candelária (concelho de Madalena);
•    III/IV nas freguesias de São Roque do Pico, Santo António, Santa Luzia,  (concelho de São Roque do Pico);
•    III/IV na freguesia de  São João, Lajes do Pico, Ribeiras (concelho de Lajes do Pico);

Ilha de São Jorge:
•    III/IV na freguesia de Velas (concelho de Velas);

Ilha Terceira:
•    III nas freguesias de São Mateus, Sé, São Bento (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo);
•    III nas freguesias de Vila Nova, Santa Cruz (concelho de Praia do Vitória).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jan 2021 às 15:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



O primeiro foi algum erro, o "verdadeiro" é o da segunda imagem.


----------



## fablept (11 Jan 2021 às 17:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O primeiro foi algum erro, o "verdadeiro" é o da segunda imagem.



O sismo da primeira imagem do IPMA foi um registo automático..nem a hora foi a correcta.
A localização correcta é a da segunda imagem.

Depois de muitas réplicas nas 2 horas a seguir ao evento principal, parece estar a estabilizar, com poucos sismos nas últimas 2 horas..


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Jan 2021 às 00:57)

Atualização do CIVISA em relação às intensidades e locais onde o evento foi sentido ... 

De acordo com vários relatos felizmente o sacão em todo o lado foi curto ... Um, dois segundos no máximo ... 

Se fosse mais tempo poderia ter sido mais complicado ... 

Sismo sentido nas ilhas do Faial, Pico, São Jorge e Terceira - Atualização


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 11:47 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 11 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 5,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 67 km a WNW de Capelo, ilha do Faial.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Capelo, Castelo Branco, Praia do Norte e Feteira (concelho da Horta, ilha do Faial). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Ilha do Faial:
•    IV nas freguesias de Cedros, Salão, Ribeirinha, Pedro Miguel, Praia do Almoxarife, Flamengos, Angústias, Matriz e Conceição (concelho de Horta);

Ilha do Pico:
•    III/IV nas freguesias de Madalena, Bandeiras, Criação Velha, Candelária, São Mateus e São Caetano (concelho de Madalena);
•    III/IV nas freguesias de Santa Luzia, Santo António, São Roque do Pico e Prainha (concelho de São Roque do Pico);
•    III/IV nas freguesias de São João, Lajes do Pico e Ribeiras (concelho de Lajes do Pico);

Ilha de São Jorge:
•    III/IV nas freguesias de Rosais, Velas e Manadas (concelho de Velas);
•    III nas freguesias de Calheta e Ribeira Seca (concelho de Calheta);

Ilha Terceira:
•    III nas freguesias de São Mateus, Sé e São Bento (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo);
•    III nas freguesias de Vila Nova e Santa Cruz (concelho de Praia do Vitória).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes : CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Srbt (20 Jan 2021 às 23:13)

Sismo bem sentido em Arraiolos há minutos, cerca das 22:58.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jan 2021 às 00:17)

Srbt disse:


> Sismo bem sentido em Arraiolos há minutos, cerca das 22:58.


----------



## lars (31 Jan 2021 às 12:01)

há 10 minutos, sentido e bem em Oeiras


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2021 às 12:01)

Sismo de magnitude 2.7 a sudoeste de Oeiras.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2021 às 12:07)

Normalmente 2.7 Richter não é sentido, mas dependendo de vários factores e ter sido muito à superfície ( ou melhor mesmo à superfície - 0 Km de profundidade ) pode ser levemente sentido, se bem que o epicentro ocorreu no mar e não em terra, embora muito perto da costa.







Escala de Richter – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre (wikipedia.org)


----------



## vamm (31 Jan 2021 às 12:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sismo de magnitude 2.7 a sudoeste de Oeiras.


Já vi relatados pelo facebook de terem sentido bem e com "barulho" na zona de Corroios


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2021 às 12:17)

IPMA, sem informação ( para já) que tenha sido sentido:

**Aviso de Sismo no Continente 31-01-2021 11:44**

Informação Sismológica Aviso de Sismo no Continente 31-01-2021
11:44 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia
31-01-2021 pelas 11:44 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da
Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.7 (Richter) e
cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Sul-Sudoeste de
Oeiras. Até à  elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida
nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.
Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------



## efcm (31 Jan 2021 às 12:27)

Estava no Twitter e está lá gente a comentar que sentiu o sismo em Oeiras.

Eu na Amadora não dei por nada


----------



## Northern Lights (31 Jan 2021 às 12:34)

Aqui a meia dúzia de quilómetros, não dei por nada


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2021 às 12:48)

Carnaxide, Oeiras nada.
Há relatos de pessoas que sentiram em Carcavelos.


----------



## lars (31 Jan 2021 às 13:00)

Snifa disse:


> IPMA, sem informação ( para já) que tenha sido sentido:
> 
> **Aviso de Sismo no Continente 31-01-2021 11:44**




Oeiras a 2 km da praia de Santo Amaro, 3 pessoas em casa em duas divisões diferentes, 6º andar. todos sentiram. Sofá grande deu o "abanão".
Já está o report feito ao ipma.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2021 às 13:18)

IPMA confirma que foi sentido:

**Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 31-01-2021 11:44**

Informação Sismológica Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente
31-01-2021 11:44 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa
que no dia 31-01-2021 pelas 11:44 (hora local) foi registado nas
estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.7
(Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Sul de
Oeiras.*Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao
momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com
intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) nos concelhos
de Cascais e Oeiras (Lisboa).*Se a situação o justificar serão
emitidos novos comunicados


*III - Fraco.* Sentido dentro de casa. Os objetos pendentes baloiçam. A vibração é semelhante à provocada pela passagem de veículos ligeiros. É possível estimar a duração mas pode não ser reconhecido como um sismo.

Escala de Mercalli Modificada (1956)






Escala de Mercalli Modificada (azores.gov.pt)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2021 às 13:44)

Na Charneca de Caparica nadinha de nada...


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Jan 2021 às 14:04)

Nada senti aqui pelo velho Oeste, creio que um sismo de 2.7 na escala de Ritcher é tão fraco que é práticamente insensível,senão memo insensível .


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Jan 2021 às 14:34)

Pena que não estava em casa.


----------



## meteo (31 Jan 2021 às 15:23)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Nada senti aqui pelo velho Oeste, creio que um sismo de 2.7 na escala de Ritcher é tão fraco que é práticamente insensível,senão memo insensível .




Quase todos os sismos perto da intensidade 3 (A baixa profundidade) que foram em terra nos últimos anos, no IPMA têm tido indicação que foram sentidos. O meu pai este sentiu muito bem em Oeiras e num primeiro andar.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2021 às 15:49)

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, muito longe, nada sentido, apesar de ser um prédio alto.






Nota: se ainda estivesse em Carcavelos tê-lo-ia sentido certamente, prédio mesmo junto à praia, terrenos sedimentares.

Profundidade 0 Km ? Terá feito um micro-tsunami?


----------



## Mammatus (31 Jan 2021 às 16:14)

Não senti nada, com efeito, estou relativamente afastado à zona do epicentro.

A localização do abalo é próxima ao Canhão de Lisboa, parece-me uma situação normal.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2021 às 16:40)

Mammatus disse:


> Não senti nada, com efeito, estou relativamente afastado à zona do epicentro.
> 
> A localização do abalo é próxima ao Canhão de Lisboa, parece-me uma situação normal.



Mesmo assim localiza-se numa zona de fundo marinho relativamente plano, não é perto da beira do canhão, está mais no enfiamento dos baixios do Bugio. Gostava de saber qual é o histórico daquela área em particular.


----------



## Mammatus (1 Fev 2021 às 21:34)

*Geologia da Região: Sismo de 31 de janeiro de 2021, sul de Oeiras, magnitude 2.7.*

Um sismo de magnitude 2.7 foi sentido, com maior intensidade na região dos concelhos de Oeiras e Cascais, e também Almada; o epicentro localizou-se a cerca de 10 km a sul de Oeiras, na zona do delta do Tejo.

A região a sul de Lisboa está afetada por fraturas profundas com duas orientações preferenciais: NNW-SSE, verticais e ~E-W inclinando para norte ou para sul com inclinações próximas de 40°. Estas falhas profundas têm origem muito antiga e desempenharam um papel importante na compartimentalização da margem continental Oeste Portuguesa durante a abertura do oceano Atlântico, no Jurássico (~200 milhões de anos). Há cerca de 15 milhões de anos foram reactivadas durante a formação das montanhas alpinas, que em Portugal se representam pela serras da Estrela, Arrábida, Montejunto e outras. Estas falhas tiveram ainda um papel muito importante no Cretácico Superior durante a instalação à superfície dos vulcões do Complexo Vulcânico de Lisboa e do granito da serra de Sintra (~80 milhões de anos), tendo servido como condutas para ascensão do magma.

Para compreender a estrutura profunda e o controlo tectónico dos episódios vulcânicos passados, e assim perceber a tectónica actual, realizaram-se estudos de perfis sísmicos de reflexão e levantamentos magnéticos.
Recentemente foi descoberto no delta submarino do rio Tejo, na região do sismo de 31/01/2021, um deslizamento de terras submarino com cerca de 10 km de comprimento, 4 de largura e 20 metros de espessura, apenas a cerca de 40 metros abaixo da superfície do mar e que terá ocorrido há cerca de 11 000 anos. Este grande deslizamento poderá estar relacionado com a actividade sísmica da região.

Lateralmente justaposto a este deslizamento encontra-se um depósito de gás nos sedimentos recentes. A origem deste gás é ainda desconhecida e encontra-se em fase de estudo pelo projecto TAGUSGAS (PTDC/CTA-GEO/031885/2017), uma parceria entre a Universidade de Évora, o IPMA e a EMEPC, financiado pela Fundação para a Ciência e a Tecnologia. Compreender a origem do gás, a sua relação com os deslizamentos e a sismicidade é importante para mitigar o risco de tsunami na região de Lisboa.

Portugal continental, em particular a região de Lisboa, é frequentemente afectado por sismicidade, geralmente de baixa magnitude, devido à sua localização próxima da fronteira entre as placas tectónicas Africana e Euroasiática, que se estende dos Açores a Gibraltar e através do Mediterrâneo.

Apesar de a maior parte da actividade se localizar no mar, existe alguma transferência de tensões para a região intraplaca, que tendencialmente se localiza em falhas ou em zonas de contraste litológico, por exemplo associado a intrusões magmáticas existentes na crosta.






https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...a/noticias/textos/Sismo_31janeiro_oeiras.html


----------



## srr (8 Fev 2021 às 09:33)

Sismo Portimão, alguém sentiu ;

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...fication&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1684584


----------



## fhff (12 Fev 2021 às 22:09)

Alguém sentiu alguma coisa, há momentos? Zona Oeste?


----------



## clone (12 Fev 2021 às 22:13)




----------



## fhff (12 Fev 2021 às 22:15)

Bem me parecia....foi muito rápido, mas estremeceu claramente e com som (ribombar ligeiro). Estou no alto concelho de Alenquer


----------



## manganao (12 Fev 2021 às 22:28)

senti muito mesmo
caldas da rainha


----------



## lserpa (12 Fev 2021 às 22:53)

Malta, se sentiram o sismo, seria de todo útil se     dessem o vosso contributo ao IPMA ao preencher o formulário no link a seguir. 
Pois, segundo o IPMA, o sismo não foi sentido, porque ninguém se manifestou.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (12 Fev 2021 às 22:56)

Preenchi logo o inquérito.


----------



## vamm (12 Fev 2021 às 22:57)




----------



## fhff (12 Fev 2021 às 22:57)

lserpa disse:


> Malta, se sentiram o sismo, seria de todo útil se     dessem o vosso contributo ao IPMA ao preencher o formulário no link a seguir.
> Pois, segundo o IPMA, o sismo não foi sentido, porque ninguém se manifestou.


 Há muitas manifestações nas respostas ao tweet do IPMA.


----------



## lserpa (12 Fev 2021 às 22:58)

fhff disse:


> Há muitas manifestações nas respostas ao tweet do IPMA.



Estranho, no email que mandaram diziam que não tinha sido sentido até à elaboração do relatório 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (12 Fev 2021 às 23:03)

lserpa disse:


> Estranho, no email que mandaram diziam que não tinha sido sentido até à elaboração do relatório
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Se fores ao twitter (IPMA) tens lá uns 60 relatos. Foi sentido no litoral Oeste (Peniche, Alcobaça, Caldas, Torres Vedras, Sobral, Mafra, Lisboa, Carregado, VFXira, etc.)


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2021 às 23:07)

Um 3.5, com epicentro em terra e tão pouca profundidade, já se sente bem, mesmo sendo de curta duração.

Segundo a escala de Richter:

Grau 3.0 a 3.9 - Frequentemente sentido, mas raramente causa danos.


----------



## manganao (12 Fev 2021 às 23:13)

https://survey.ipma.pt/index.php/2019


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Fev 2021 às 23:14)

Foi bem sentido em Alfeizerão.. Toda a casa tremeu e ouviu-se um ruído forte. Pensei que tivesse passado dos 4.0

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (12 Fev 2021 às 23:15)

Snifa disse:


> Um 3.5, com epicentro em terra e tão pouca profundidade, já se sente bem, mesmo sendo de curta duração.
> 
> Segundo a escala de Richter:
> 
> Grau 3.0 a 3.9 - Frequentemente sentido, mas raramente causa danos.



Olha que foi a 19km de profundidade, não é lá muito superficial.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (12 Fev 2021 às 23:21)

Cá está a nova actualização 
@IPMA 

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 12-02-2021 22:08**

 Informação Sismológica Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente
12-02-2021 22:08 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa
que no dia 12-02-2021 pelas 22:08 (hora local) foi registado nas
estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.5
(Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 8 km a Norte de
Rio Maior.Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até
ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com
intensidade máxima III/IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) nos
concelhos de Caldas da Rainha, Óbidos (Leiria) e Torres Vedras
(Lisboa).Foi ainda sentido com menor intensidade nos concelhos de
Loures, Oeiras (Lisboa) e Sardoal (Santarém).Se a situação o
justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.A localização do
epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo
que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de
propagação das ondas sísmicas...
Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (12 Fev 2021 às 23:21)

Na publicação do CM muitas pessoas dizem ter sentido


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2021 às 23:28)

3,5 a 19km...

não fosse o silencio do confinamento...


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2021 às 23:29)

Segundo o ign Espanhol e já com o cálculo revisto, foi 3.8 e a 4 km de profundidade. Diferença significativa 
 em  relação ao IPMA...


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2021 às 23:37)

3,8 a 4km... muito mais energia.

nesse caso já podem existir alguns estragos em paredes de fraca consistência, casas mais antigas.


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2021 às 23:40)

A primeira notificação da app do IGN espanhol deu conta de magnitude 3.5, há pouco veio a que coloquei acima, com o cálculo revisto para 3.8.Tendo em conta os relatos, não poderá ter sido um pouco mais que 3.5 e mais à superfície? Não pondo em causa o IPMA, qual a razão desta diferença na intensidade e profundidade indicada pelos diferentes institutos para o mesmo evento?


----------



## lserpa (12 Fev 2021 às 23:47)

Mesmo assim, a rede sísmica mais indicada para o acompanhamento é a do IPMA, pelos factores mais óbvios. 
Distância do foco sísmico e os sismometros é mais curta, logo, mais precisa. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Fev 2021 às 23:53)

Ruk@ disse:


> espero que nunca aconteça.


Infelizmente um sismo de magnitude semelhante a 1755 vai acontecer novamente... O último grande sismo que tivemos foi em 1969, de magnitude 6.9. 

Não sei é se os estragos vão ser idênticos (muito provavelmente não serão), mas tendo em conta a educação sísmica que existe em Portugal... não sei não!


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2021 às 00:10)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Infelizmente um sismo de magnitude semelhante a 1755 vai acontecer novamente... O último grande sismo que tivemos foi em 1969, de magnitude 6.9.



O sismo de 2009 foi um abalo telúrico ocorrido em 17 de dezembro de 2009 que se fez sentir na penísula ibérica. O sismo, com uma magnitude de 6,0 graus na escala de richter, ocorreu às 01h37m47s e o epicentro deu-se no mar, a 10 km de profundidade e a oeste de gibraltar, cerca de 185 km a oeste de faro e 264 km a sudoeste de lisboa.

Apesar da intensidade, não foram registados danos pessoais ou materiais.

Foi o maior sismo registado em Portugal desde o sismo de Portugal de 1969.


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2021 às 00:21)

Aqui pela Azambuja, num 3º andar não senti nada e eu até costumo ser sensível a estas coisas. De qualquer das formas ainda bem que não senti, por mais ligeiros que sejam, os sismos trazem-me sempre uma sensação de desconforto...


----------



## N_Fig (13 Fev 2021 às 00:26)

Numa escala logarítmica, passar de 3,5 para 3,8 ainda é uma diferença significativa, especialmente quando a distância ao solo diminui. Mas em princípio o IPMA, estando mais perto, terá os dados mais fiáveis


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2021 às 01:26)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui pela Azambuja, num 3º andar não senti nada e eu até costumo ser sensível a estas coisas. De qualquer das formas ainda bem que não senti, por mais ligeiros que sejam, os sismos trazem-me sempre uma sensação de desconforto...


Sem dúvida, o sismo de magnitude 4,9 há 3 anos em Arraiolos assustou bastante. Nesse ano, no início de fevereiro, ocorreu outro de magnitude 3 durante a madrugada e ouvi muito bem o estrondo, mas não senti nada. Supostamente tinha sido uma réplica.
Em 2010 foi o de Sousel que também senti e bem. Fiquei bastante nervoso.
Têm válido para o susto. Tendo em conta estas experiências, falo por mim: para quem ainda nunca sentiu um sismo, espero que nunca sinta.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2021 às 05:04)

Póvoa de Santa iria, zona alta, os cães deram sinal, um quis voltar logo para casa, a outra ladrou sem razão aparente.


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Fev 2021 às 07:13)

Tão perto e nada senti, embora reconheça que 3.5 já dá para sentir, felizmente 0 .


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2021 às 09:25)

N_Fig disse:


> Numa escala logarítmica, passar de 3,5 para 3,8 ainda é uma diferença significativa, especialmente quando a distância ao solo diminui. Mas em princípio o IPMA, estando mais perto, terá os dados mais fiáveis


Sim, claro que os dados do IPMA serão bem mais fiáveis nestes casos, mas não deixa de ser estranho, estando o ign mais longe, registar os 3.8 e a uma profundidade bem menor. Portanto algo está incorreto e não será, muito provavelmente, da parte do IPMA.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2021 às 13:03)

Pode ser de ambos. Se não estou em erro, o cálculo da profundidade e intensidade dos sismos é automático e só depois verificado, mas também não sabemos o nível de verificação humana que existe por parte de cada instituto...


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2021 às 12:38)

https://www.data.jma.go.jp/multi/index.html?lang=pt


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2021 às 09:02)

*Sismo de magnitude 4,1 sentido nas ilhas de São Miguel e de Santa Maria.
*
Hoje às 08:13

Um sismo de magnitude 4,1 na escala de Richter foi registado às 23:10 (00:10 em Lisboa) a sudeste da ilha de São Miguel, anunciaram as autoridades, este sábado.

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) indicou o epicentro localizou-se a cerca de 36 quilómetros a sudeste do Faial da Terra, na ilha de São Miguel.

Em comunicado, o CIVISA referiu que o "sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V, na escala de Mercalli modificada", nas freguesias de Ribeira Quente, Nossa Senhora dos Remédios e Furnas, também na ilha de São Miguel.

O sismo foi ainda sentido, com intensidade II/III, na freguesia de Vila do Porto, na ilha de Santa Maria, acrescentou.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/sismo-de...-de-sao-miguel-e-de-santa-maria-13399475.html


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2021 às 11:35)

Snifa disse:


> *Sismo de magnitude 4,1 sentido nas ilhas de São Miguel e de Santa Maria.
> *
> Hoje às 08:13
> 
> ...



Já foi algo forte!


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Mar 2021 às 13:28)

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 05:50 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 14 de março foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 14 km a SE de Água Retorta, ilha de São Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Povoação, Nossa Senhora dos Remédios, Furnas, Faial da Terra e Água Retorta (concelho da Povoação). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III/IV na freguesia do Nordeste, concelho do Nordeste.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mar 2021 às 09:56)

Sismo sentido em Lisboa e arredores, não por mim, mas já vi vários relatos, incluindo familiares que estão aqui em casa, e eu não senti


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Mar 2021 às 09:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sismo sentido em Lisboa e arredores, não por mim, mas já vi vários relatos, incluindo familiares que estão aqui em casa, e eu não senti



A minha mãe ligou-me logo, está na Amadora. Diz que foi um abanão jeitoso, poucos segundos. Eu estava na rua, não senti nada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mar 2021 às 09:58)




----------



## Vanessa Rodrigues (18 Mar 2021 às 09:59)

Bom dia, sim, é verdade, senti bem a 40 kms a norte de Lisboa. Enxara do Bispo, concelho de Mafra. Rápido mas senti bem, enorme zuada (barulho) e abanão. Dentro de casa não senti coisas nenhumas a abanar mas senti bem porque estava sentado na cadeira ao computador


----------



## A ver se chove (18 Mar 2021 às 10:02)

Aqui o prédio abanou bem e ainda abanaram alguns objectos.

Edit:
Ok, o epicentro fica a cerca de 2km em linha recta de minha casa


----------



## JAlves (18 Mar 2021 às 10:05)

Ramada - Odivelas, muitíssimo breve, mas bem forte.

Senti uma movimentação vertical, tipo sacudir!


----------



## MSantos (18 Mar 2021 às 10:05)

Aqui pela Azambuja, num 3º andar não dei por nada, mas moro perto da linha do comboio e pequenas vibrações causadas pelos comboios já fazem parte do meu subconsciente.


----------



## Microburst (18 Mar 2021 às 10:25)

Bom dia. As estações de televisão em última hora estão a falar de um sismo de magnitude 3.4 sentido há cerca de meia-hora na Grande Lisboa. Sinceramente não me apercebi de nada, talvez se ainda vivesse em Cacilhas o tivesse sentido melhor.

Epicentro localizado entre a Bobadela e São João da Talha, segundo o IPMA.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Mar 2021 às 10:25)

Ouvi um som forte e rouco durante alguns segundos. Pensei que fosse alguma camionete a descarregar ou uma rajada de vento (estamos com nortada) mais forte e persistente. Só depois da notícia fiz associação de ideias. Apesar de sentada ao computador, não senti nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mar 2021 às 10:40)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 18-03-2021 09:51
2021-03-18 09:51:00*
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 18-03-2021 pelas 09:51 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Noroeste de Alcochete.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Lisboa.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------



## JAlves (18 Mar 2021 às 11:02)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mar 2021 às 11:05)

Vou ser sincero: aqui na Charneca não senti rigorosamente nada.


----------



## Mammatus (18 Mar 2021 às 11:07)

Não senti nada.

Pela localização epicentral o abalo está certamente  associado à falha do vale do Tejo. Ela tem andado tão sossegada.


----------



## PacificMoon (18 Mar 2021 às 13:34)

Pelo zona do Linhó sentiu-se bem. Curto mas forte!


----------



## Northern Lights (18 Mar 2021 às 13:47)

Eu estava no sótão do edifício onde trabalho. Senti bem, inclusivamente as madeiras do telhado a rangerem ligeiramente.


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Mar 2021 às 15:26)

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Miguel 


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 17:22 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 17 de março foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 13 km a SE de Faial da Terra, ilha de São Miguel. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Faial da Terra e de Nossa Senhora dos Remédios (concelho de Povoação, ilha de São Miguel). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III na freguesia de Nordeste (concelho de Nordeste, ilha de São Miguel), e intensidade II/III na freguesia de Achada (concelho de Nordeste, ilha de São Miguel). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## StormRic (18 Mar 2021 às 15:31)

Sismo em Bobadela/São João da Talha: estava a dormir e acordei com a sensação de que os vizinhos tinham deixado cair alguma coisa pesada. Os cães não deram sinal.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2021 às 15:39)

Onde moro, não senti nada.
Mas a minha cunhada que mora num 5o andar junto ao metro de Odivelas, diz que foi um bom abanão.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Mar 2021 às 22:31)

Por Samora também ninguém da família sentiu alguma coisa.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2021 às 11:00)

*SISMO DE 18 DE MARÇO EM LOURES*

Pelas 09:51 de 18 de março de 2021, ocorreu um sismo de magnitude 3,4 com epicentro a cerca de 10 km a Este de Loures. O sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli modificada, 1956) nos concelhos de Loures, Oeiras, Sintra, Vila Franca de Xira, Odivelas, Alcochete e Barreiro, e com menor intensidade em locais situados a distâncias até próximo de 100km do epicentro (ver link do shakemap abaixo).

Esta localização é onde provavelmente também terá sido o epicentro do sismo de 1531 com magnitude estimada de 6,7 e que gerou um tsunami verificado a Norte de Lisboa. O epicentro deste sismo situa-se também a cerca de 20 km de Benavente, onde no dia 23 de abril de 1909, às 17:05h ocorreu o sismo de Benavente que provocou elevados danos materiais, cerca de quatro dezenas de mortos e terá tido magnitude estimada (Ms) de cerca 6,1.

A carta geológica na escala 1/50 000 (LNEG) da região de Loures mostra falhas principais de direcção próxima de Norte-Sul. Estas falhas resultaram inicialmente de impulsos precoces da estruturação do Oceano Atlântico no Jurássico (~150 milhões de anos) e foram reactivadas durante a compressão alpina há cerca de 20 milhões de anos.

À parte destes dois eventos geológicos de grande magnitude, estas falhas continuam a ser reactivadas pelo campo de tensões actual essencialmente condicionado pela colisão da África com a Península Ibérica que tem gerado sismos de grande magnitude, nomeadamente os de 1755 e 1969 e, mais perto de Lisboa, os de 1531 e de 1909.

O IPMA, no âmbito da sua missão de monitorizar e estudar a sismicidade do território português, efectuou missões experimentais com um sistema recentemente adquirido, um perfilador de sub-fundo, que permite visualizar a estrutura dos sedimentos mais superficiais e mais recentes no rio Tejo. A imagem junto permite constatar as perturbações geométricas que sedimentos muito recentes (os mais antigos com poucos milhares de anos) apresentam na região onde se verificou o sismo de 18 de março.

Estas imagens testemunham a deformação muito recente que os sedimentos do rio Tejo têm experimentado. A origem destas deformações têm certamente uma componente tectónica associada a deformação profunda, possivelmente de origem sísmica.

O mecanismo focal do sismo corresponde a um mecanismo de falha inversa com uma componente de desligamento, conforme se mostra figura 3. Esta solução sugere dois planos possíveis para a falha geradora do sismo, com orientações aproximadas NNW-SSE e NNE-SSW.


Documento 
Shakemap

IPMA


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2021 às 13:12)

*"Estamos em cima de um barril de pólvora que um dia vai explodir"*

https://www.dn.pt/edicao-do-dia/19-...polvora-que-um-dia-vai-explodir-13475414.html


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2021 às 01:57)

Sismo em Leiria, magnitude 3.0, alguns relatos no Twitter, tal como info preliminar do IPMA:




> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 21-03-2021 pelas 01:35 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 8 km a Noroeste de Leiria.
> 
> Até à  elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2021 às 17:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sismo em Leiria, magnitude 3.0, alguns relatos no Twitter, tal como info preliminar do IPMA:



Os meu tios vivem em Leiria e sentiram. Dizem que deu para assustar, principalmente pelo ruído provocado pelo sismo.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mar 2021 às 15:54)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 24-03-2021 14:30*
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 24-03-2021 pelas 14:30 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 8 km a Norte-Noroeste de Viana do Alentejo.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) no concelho de Alvito (Beja).

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.






IPMA


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2021 às 13:37)

*Universidade de Évora instala no Algarve Sistema de Alerta Precoce de Sismos*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2021/0...-algarve-sistema-de-alerta-precoce-de-sismos/


----------



## jorgepaulino (4 Abr 2021 às 11:37)

Bom, aqui pelas zonas de Arraiolos voltou a mexer um pouco nestes últimos dias.

Falta um desta manhã (9h35), que foi bem ouvido!

*Data/hora (UTC)* *Latitude* *Longitude* *Profundidade* *Magnitude* *Referência* *Fonte*
2021-04-04 05:30:20 38.72 N 7.9 W 11 km 1.5 E Arraiolos IPMA
2021-04-03 19:24:27 38.73 N 7.9 W 9 km 0.9 E Arraiolos IPMA
2021-04-02 17:03:30 38.77 N 8.01 W 17 km - NW Arraiolos IPMA
2021-04-02 01:14:27 38.72 N 7.89 W 12 km 0.7 E Arraiolos IPMA
2021-04-01 10:59:07 38.78 N 7.91 W 13 km 0.3 NE Arraiolos IPMA
2021-03-28 06:38:55 38.72 N 7.89 W 14 km 0.9 E Arraiolos IPMA
2021-03-21 18:46:59 38.75 N 8.01 W 16 km 0.6 NW Arraiolos IPMA
2021-03-15 05:16:09 38.77 N 7.98 W 10 km 0.4 NE Arraiolos IPMA


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2021 às 23:53)

Hoje ocorreu um sismo sentido. O epicentro foi perto de Ourém e a magnitude foi de 2.8.

Deixo aqui o comunicado do IPMA:



> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 17-04-2021 pelas 16:42 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Sul de Vila Nova de Ourém.
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) nos concelhos de Entroncamento e Ourém (Santarém).
> 
> ...



https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/


----------



## JTavares (19 Mai 2021 às 16:40)

Em 2 dias oorreram 2 sismos seguidos no norte em Espanha praticamente no mesmo sítio.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mai 2021 às 16:59)

JTavares disse:


> Em 2 dias oorreram 2 sismos seguidos no norte em Espanha praticamente no mesmo sítio.



Foram bem mais que 2 sismos, mas o IPMA apenas noticiou através de comunicado aqueles com magnitude próxima de 3 (pois existia a probabilidade de terem sido sentidos em Portugal).


----------



## PauloSR (20 Mai 2021 às 23:38)

Tremor sentido há instantes na Povoa de Lanhoso.

edit: Epicentro na região de Ourense, Galiza


----------



## GustavoVieira (21 Mai 2021 às 00:18)

PauloSR disse:


> Tremor sentido há instantes na Povoa de Lanhoso.
> 
> edit: Epicentro na região de Ourense, Galiza


Sentido em Braga, Centro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mai 2021 às 01:28)

PauloSR disse:


> Tremor sentido há instantes na Povoa de Lanhoso.
> 
> edit: Epicentro na região de Ourense, Galiza


Mais um sismo relacionada com a vaga enorme de sismos que tem ocorrido em Laza, na Galiza, há já vários dias: 
https://www.crtvg.es/informativos/a...nte-novos-sismos-nas-ultimas-24-horas-5099840

Dada a proximidade a Portugal, não seria de esperar que algum mais intenso fosse sentido deste lado da raia.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mai 2021 às 01:39)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 20-05-2021 23:35
2021-05-20 23:35:00
*
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 20-05-2021 pelas 23:35 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 25 km a Sudoeste de Manzaneda (ESP).

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) no concelho de Terras de Bouro (Braga).
Foi ainda sentido com menor intensidade no concelho de Braga (Braga).


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.






IPMA


----------



## MSantos (21 Mai 2021 às 10:44)

joralentejano disse:


> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 20-05-2021 23:35
> 2021-05-20 23:35:00
> *
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 20-05-2021 pelas 23:35 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 25 km a Sudoeste de Manzaneda (ESP).
> ...




Aquela zona da Galiza tem estado muito ativa nos últimos dias!


----------



## JTavares (21 Mai 2021 às 17:16)

Uma pergunta leiga: passa ali alguma falha?


----------



## MSantos (21 Mai 2021 às 17:25)

JTavares disse:


> Uma pergunta leiga: passa ali alguma falha?



Há uma falha que corta o distrito de Viseu e Vila Real e se prolonga pela Galiza, mais ou menos na zona que agora regista estes sismos. Mas não sei se é essa a origem dos sismos.


----------



## JTavares (21 Mai 2021 às 17:28)

Para haver sismos tem q haver sempre alguma falha no local ou perto ou acontecem em qualquer sitio? Sempre tive essa dúvida.


----------



## lserpa (21 Mai 2021 às 18:06)

JTavares disse:


> Para haver sismos tem q haver sempre alguma falha no local ou perto ou acontecem em qualquer sitio? Sempre tive essa dúvida.



Para ocorrer um sismo de origem “natural” terá que ter haver alguma evidência de natureza tectónica, ou vulcânica. 


A escala do acidente geológico é que pode ser muito destinta.

Poderá ser a génese de pequenas falhas, grabens, uma área de atividade tectónica “dormente”, histórico de vulcanismo.

No caso de ser uma área sem nenhuma evidência, poderemos estar na presença de tremores de origem não natural, ou então, no início de algum acidente geológico.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mai 2021 às 11:31)

Aqui está uma explicação. Pelos vistos não se sabe a causa:


----------



## fablept (27 Mai 2021 às 12:25)

> *Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel*
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 10:16 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 27 de maio foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 6 km a SSW de São Brás, ilha de São Miguel.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Furnas (concelho de Povoação, ilha de São Miguel). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Ribeira das Tainhas e São Miguel (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo, ilha de São Miguel).
> ...


Fonte: http://www.ivar.azores.gov.pt/Paginas/home-cvarg.aspx

Este sismo foi antecedido por outro de mag. 2 às 08:33 (não sentido) no mesmo local..pode ter ocorrido mais 2/3 sismos entre os dois sismos de maior magnitude, mas se ocorreram são de pequena amplitude.

À algum tempo que esta zona não tinha alguma actividade, mas por enquanto são apenas sismos isolados..


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Mai 2021 às 23:59)

Sismo sentido nas ilhas de São Jorge, Pico, Graciosa e Terceira
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:46 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 29 de maio foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 9 km a ENE de Norte Pequeno, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Norte Pequeno, Ribeira Seca e Calheta (concelho de Calheta, ilha de São Jorge), e nas freguesias de Santo Amaro, Norte Grande, Manadas e Urzelina (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

Ilha de São Jorge

III/IV na freguesia de Rosais (concelho de Velas);
Ilha do Pico

III/IV nas freguesias de Santo António e São Roque (concelho de São Roque do Pico);
Ilha Graciosa

III na freguesia de Guadalupe (concelho de Santa Cruz da Graciosa);
Ilha Terceira

III na freguesia de Santa Luzia (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA



Estou de férias nas Lajes do Pico e por aqui não se sentiu nada ... 

Já vi relatos de pessoal no face que habitam no Norte da Ilha Terceira e que também sentiram o evento ...

Tem sido um mês bem animado no que a sismos diz respeito ...


----------



## fablept (6 Jun 2021 às 12:11)

Sismo de magnitude desconhecida registado em São Miguel (Açores), por volta das 10:48..muito provavel ter sido sentido em algumas localidades.

Uma estimativa rude..cerca de 40km da Lagoa do Fogo


----------



## lserpa (6 Jun 2021 às 12:14)

fablept disse:


> Sismo de magnitude relevante registado em São Miguel (Açores), por volta das 10:48..muito provavel ter sido sentido em algumas localidades.
> 
> Uma estimativa rude..cerca de 40km da Lagoa do Fogo



O IPMA diz que é algures fora das Sete cidades  .
NW Pilar da Bretanha 10km mag. 2,8 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Jun 2021 às 12:15)

Um sismo relativamente próximo da população.
De certeza que aquela ponta da ilha ficou bem ciente da ocorrência do sismo! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (6 Jun 2021 às 12:27)

lserpa disse:


> Um sismo relativamente próximo da população.
> De certeza que aquela ponta da ilha ficou bem ciente da ocorrência do sismo!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Em Ponta Delgada não senti nada..mas vi o sismo no sismograma 1 minuto depois de ter ocorrido, ainda olhei para o lustre da sala a ver se balançava  Pela magnitude seria difícil de sentir em Ponta Delgada.

Por acaso vou agora para as Sete Cidades, hei-de perguntar se alguém sentiu o sismo..


----------



## JTavares (6 Jun 2021 às 16:12)

fablept disse:


> Em Ponta Delgada não senti nada..mas vi o sismo no sismograma



Que sismograma é esse? Algum site?


----------



## fablept (14 Jun 2021 às 13:07)

JTavares disse:


> Que sismograma é esse? Algum site?



O sismograma é gerado pelo software SeisGram2K, é gratuito e simples de trabalhar..
http://alomax.free.fr/seisgram/SeisGram2K.html
Download
http://alomax.free.fr/seisgram/beta/

Para fazer download do ficheiro de dados, podes aceder a este site:
http://wpsmap.com/portugal/
No mapa, clicas numa estação sísmica..na tab "Dados", fazes download do dia (Hoje, Ontem, etc).

Por fim é só abrir o ficheiro com o SeisGram2K..
Os dados não estão filtrados e contem imenso ruído..o truque é clicar em "Derivar" e aplicar um filtro 1Hz Highpass + filtro 0.1-5Hz.
Assim sobressai movimentos na faixa >1Hz <5Hz (frequências dominantes das ondas P e S em maioria dos sismos).
Atenção que 99.999% dos movimentos no sismograma não são de origem sísmica, tipo vento, ondas do mar, carros, camiões..aplicando filtros irá sobressair mas não retira por completo o ruído, por isso muitas vezes o que parece ser...não é 

Acho que tenho algures no forum uns tutoriais sobre o SeisGram2K..


----------



## Cesar (20 Jun 2021 às 21:47)

Espero nunca sentir um sismo deve ser assustador.


----------



## fablept (4 Jul 2021 às 17:42)

Sismo 3.7 sentido em São Miguel à poucos minutos, umas horas antes tinha ocorrido dois sismos na mesma zona sentidos nas Furnas/Povoação..

https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=1006385#map


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Jul 2021 às 01:43)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2887198891543562&id=1732188880377908 - Notícia da RTP Açores acerca dos eventos de hoje. 

Ficam aqui também os 3 comunicados do CIVISA relacionados com os sismos sentidos de hoje.

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:24 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 4 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 13 km a SSW de Faial da Terra, ilha de São Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Povoação, Nossa Senhora dos Remédios e Ribeira Quente (concelho de Povoação, ilha de São Miguel). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Faial da Terra e Furnas (concelho da Povoação, ilha de São Miguel), e na freguesia de Ponta Garça (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo, ilha de São Miguel).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA



Sismo sentido na ilha de São Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:59 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 4 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 11 km a S de Faial da Terra, ilha de São Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Povoação (concelho de Povoação, ilha de São Miguel) e de Ponta Garça (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo, ilha de São Miguel).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.




Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


Sismo sentido na ilha de São Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:29 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 4 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 7 km a SSE de Ribeira Quente, ilha de São Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Povoação, Nossa Senhora dos Remédios, Ribeira Quente e Furnas (concelho de Povoação, ilha de São Miguel). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

IV/V nas freguesias de Ponta Garça, Ribeira Seca e São Miguel (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo, ilha de São Miguel);
IV na freguesia de Faial da Terra (concelho de Povoação, ilha de São Miguel);
IV nas freguesias de São Pedro e Água d'Alto (concelho de Vila Franca do Campo, ilha de São Miguel);
III/IV nas freguesias de Nordeste, Achadinha e Salga (concelho de Nordeste, ilha de São Miguel);
III/IV nas freguesias de Maia e São Brás (concelho de Ribeira Grande, ilha de São Miguel);
III nas freguesias de São Roque, São Pedro, São Sebastião e Covoada (concelho de Ponta Delgada, ilha de São Miguel).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jul 2021 às 14:11)

Um sismo sentido na zona oeste ontem no último minuto do dia e outro na zona de Benavente às 3:45h. 
*
Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 08-07-2021 23:59
2021-07-08 23:59:00*
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 08-07-2021 pelas 23:59 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Alcobaça.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) no concelho de Alcobaça (Leiria).

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.






*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 09-07-2021 03:45
2021-07-09 03:45:00*
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 09-07-2021 pelas 03:45 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 20 km a Sul-Sudeste de Benavente.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) no concelho de Benavente (Santarém).

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.






IPMA


----------



## fablept (4 Ago 2021 às 21:34)

> A actividade sísmica a S da Povoação (ilha de São Miguel) encontra-se ligeiramente acima dos valores normais de referência
> 
> Fonte:
> http://www.ivar.azores.gov.pt/Paginas/home-cvarg.aspx



Mais um período de maior libertação de energia a sul da Povoação, apesar do comunicado, ainda não ocorreram sismos >M2.0, deverão estar a ocorrer alguns sismos mas de baixa magnitude..


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Ago 2021 às 11:51)

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Miguel



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 19:06 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 6 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 18 km a ESE de Água Retorta, ilha de São Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Faial da Terra e Povoação (concelho de Povoação, ilha de São Miguel). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Furnas e Ribeira Quente (concelho de Povoação, ilha de São Miguel).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## clone (12 Ago 2021 às 20:00)

Registado novo sismo perto de Melgaço
Já pelas 12h06 desta quinta-feira, tinha sido registado um sismo de magnitude 3.0.


----------



## fablept (22 Ago 2021 às 16:27)

3 sismos sentidos na ilha Terceira hoje de manhã, sendo o de maior magnitude 3.0. Todos localizados no interior da ilha, junto ao Algar de Carvão.

Uma experiência interessante estar no interior do Algar de Carvão na altura dos sismos!


----------



## lserpa (22 Ago 2021 às 16:52)

fablept disse:


> 3 sismos sentidos na ilha Terceira hoje de manhã, sendo o de maior magnitude 3.0. Todos localizados no interior da ilha, junto ao Algar de Carvão.
> 
> Uma experiência interessante estar no interior do Algar de Carvão na altura dos sismos!



Deve ter sido, deve… 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Ago 2021 às 19:45)

Ficam aqui os comunicados do CIVISA acerca dos eventos. 

Aqui pela Sé de Angra não senti absolutamente nada ... 

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 11:57 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 22 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 5 km a SSW de Agualva, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) V nas freguesias de Agualva, Vila Nova, São Brás e Vila das Lajes (concelho de Praia da Vitória) e nas freguesias de Terra Chã, São Bento, Posto Santo, Conceição e Ribeirinha (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo). O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:
• IV nas freguesias de Quatro Ribeiras e Santa Cruz (concelho de Praia da Vitória);
• IV nas freguesias de São Pedro, Santa Luzia e Feteira (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:12 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 22 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 5 km a S de Agualva, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de São Bento e Porto Judeu (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:32 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 22 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 5 km a S de Agualva, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de São Bento e Feteira (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Hawk (5 Set 2021 às 09:12)

Nos últimos 3 dias tem havido actividade sísmica moderada na região da Madeira. Esta manhã ocorreu um de 3.9 a NW do Porto Moniz e foi sentido pela população.


----------



## Azathoth (5 Set 2021 às 17:49)

E outro às 10:56, de magnitude 2.3:









						Novo sismo ao Largo da Madeira
					

Ocorreu esta manhã um novo ‘abalo’ ao largo da Madeira. Depois do sismo com magnitude 3.9 na escala de Richter que pelas 6h10 foi sentido em vários pontos da ilha, a terra voltou a tremer pelas 10h56 ao largo da Madeira.




					www.dnoticias.pt


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2021 às 08:14)

Sismo de 3,3 registado em Faro.​Hoje às 08:09

*Esta quarta-feira, pelas 7.08 horas, registou-se um sismo de 3,3 de magnitude em Faro, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.









						Sismo de 3,3 registado em Faro
					

Esta quarta-feira, pelas 7.08 horas, registou-se um sismo de 3,3 de magnitude em Faro, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.




					www.jn.pt
				



*





Aviso de Sismo no Continente 06-10-2021 07:08​
Informação Sismológica Aviso de Sismo no Continente 06-10-2021 07:08 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 06-10-2021 pelas 07:08 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Sul de Olhão.Até à  elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indica ções dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte. Qua, 06 Out 2021 06:24:53


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Out 2021 às 03:42)

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:26  (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 24 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 4,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 38 km a WNW de Mosteiros, ilha de S. Miguel

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Mosteiros, Ginetes e Candelária (concelho de Ponta Delgada). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade II/III na freguesia de Fajã de Baixo (concelho de Ponta Delgada).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## jorgepaulino (4 Nov 2021 às 22:21)

Belo estrondo, 22:21


----------



## jorgepaulino (5 Nov 2021 às 08:31)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Belo estrondo, 22:21



2021-11-04 22:21:0738.81 N7.93 W10 km1.6NE Arraiolos


----------



## JTavares (6 Nov 2021 às 15:01)

jorgepaulino disse:


> 2021-11-04 22:21:0738.81 N7.93 W10 km1.6NE Arraiolos


Não indicaste a magnitude.


----------



## Thomar (6 Nov 2021 às 17:55)

JTavares disse:


> Não indicaste a magnitude.


Indicou sim. Está lá na tabela, *1.6*!


----------



## JTavares (6 Nov 2021 às 18:56)

Thomar disse:


> Indicou sim. Está lá na tabela, *1.6*!


Estranho que no Tapatalk aparece tudo junto, daí nao aperceber do valor.


----------



## jorgepaulino (6 Nov 2021 às 20:27)

JTavares disse:


> Não indicaste a magnitude.


Houve uma altura em que aqui em casa já "adivinhávamos" a magnitude e localização em função do rugido e da direcção do som!
Felizmente agora está muito calmo!


----------



## Thomar (7 Nov 2021 às 07:21)

JTavares disse:


> Estranho que no Tapatalk aparece tudo junto, daí nao aperceber do valor.


Desde que o forum "sofreu" um _upgrade_, deixei de usar o _tapatalk. _
Um conselho, deixa de usar o _tapatalk,_ se acederes ao forum por um _browser_ é muito mais rápido do que usares a _app_.


----------



## fablept (15 Nov 2021 às 13:30)

> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 10:53 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 15 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 4 km a WNW de Furnas, ilha de S. Miguel.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia das Furnas (concelho da Povoação).
> 
> O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





			IVAR
		


Pelo menos 4 sismos antecederam antes do sismo sentido




Nos últimos 2 dias ocorreram diversos sismos nos Açores, incluindo um de Ml4.5 na Falha da Glória..


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Nov 2021 às 15:55)

Depois deste da manhã houve mais um sentido na mesma zona ...

                   Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel                



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 13:54 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 15 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a WNW de Furnas, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia das Furnas (concelho da Povoação). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III na freguesia da Maia (concelho da Ribeira Grande).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


----------



## fablept (15 Nov 2021 às 21:43)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Depois deste da manhã houve mais um sentido na mesma zona ...
> 
> Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
> 
> ...


No Telejornal da RTP Açores falaram em 37 eventos de origem tectônica, localizados na Achada das Furnas (perto do miradouro e campo de golfe), olhando para a sismicidade nos Açores nos últimos dias, tudo indica ser mesmo de origem tectônica.

Acho que esta zona teve um episódio à uns anos atrás, com a duração de alguns dias.


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Nov 2021 às 04:25)

fablept disse:


> No Telejornal da RTP Açores falaram em 37 eventos de origem tectônica, localizados na Achada das Furnas (perto do miradouro e campo de golfe), olhando para a sismicidade nos Açores nos últimos dias, tudo indica ser mesmo de origem tectônica.
> 
> Acho que esta zona teve um episódio à uns anos atrás, com a duração de alguns dias.


Sim ... 

Recordo me bem na altura que até houve reportagens televisivas no local dado o número de sismos sentidos na zona ... 

Até entrevistaram pessoas de um café que falaram do sobressalto que viveram nessa altura ... 

Deve ser de facto estranho viver uma crise sísmica no teu local tão pronunciada ... 

Apenas me recordo da do Banco D. João de Castro e apenas senti um sismo nessa altura apesar de me ter assustado de uma maneira que ainda mal consigo descrever ... 

Foi grau 5 Mercalli se não estou em erro ...

 mas deu para abanar bem ... 

E não é nada agradável ...


----------



## jorgepaulino (26 Nov 2021 às 01:07)

Hummm... Agora mesmo 1:06?

Amanhã logo vimos...


----------



## huguh (26 Nov 2021 às 01:22)

Data/hora (UTC)LatitudeLongitudeProfundidadeMagnitudeReferênciaFonte2021-11-26 01:06:0339.06 N7.71 W16 km2.5W  FronteiraIPMA


----------



## jorgepaulino (26 Nov 2021 às 01:50)

Olha... Dado a Magnitude e profundidade era para ter feito mais ruído, mas como foi fora da zona habitual e muito mais distanciado daqui entendo o porquê de estar na dúvida.


----------



## GSM2046 (28 Nov 2021 às 17:00)

Há uma hora atrás




Embora o IPMA desvalorize quase sempre as magnitudes (3.0)


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Dez 2021 às 14:08)

Já foi anteontem mas fica aqui a informação.


Sismo sentido na ilha de São Miguel                


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:31 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 1 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Povoação (concelho de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.






Fontes

  IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Dez 2021 às 16:18)

Sismo 4.4 a norte de Porto Moniz


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Dez 2021 às 14:47)

Outro sismo de 5.2 , ontem. O IPMA, claro, baixou para 4.4


----------



## JTavares (8 Dez 2021 às 15:12)

Com que intenção? Isso é grave a meu ver.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2021 às 17:29)

Esse sismo de 5.2, nem aparece na página norte-americana USGS nem na página europeia EMSC-CSEM, na volta nem aconteceu, um sismo dessa magnitude não desaparece assim do mapa.


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Dez 2021 às 18:27)

Como tinha referido no _post_, o IPMA baixou para 4.4 como podem ver na imagem:


----------



## fablept (9 Dez 2021 às 13:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esse sismo de 5.2, nem aparece na página norte-americana USGS nem na página europeia EMSC-CSEM, na volta nem aconteceu, um sismo dessa magnitude não desaparece assim do mapa.



Tb estranhei ontem esse sismo não fazer parte da lista da USGS ou EMSC.. 




__





						Latest Earthquakes in europe
					

Latest Earthquakes in europe. Europe earthquake list. Earthquake information. earthquakes today - recent and latest earthquakes, earthquake map and earthquake information. Earthquake information for europe. EMSC (European Mediterranean Seismological Centre) provides real time earthquake...




					www.emsc-csem.org
				




O IVAR (Açores), coloca este sismo com magnitude 5.5.


Mas o sismo ocorreu mesmo 




__





						SeisGramWeb
					





					wpsmap.com


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Dez 2021 às 14:39)

fablept disse:


> Tb estranhei ontem esse sismo não fazer parte da lista da USGS ou EMSC..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bem ... com esta magnitude se fosse mais perto de terra podia ser bem complicado ... 

Ainda bem que foi no meio do mar e que só alguns peixinhos e gaivotas o sentiram porque foi bem grandinho ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2021 às 16:43)

fablept disse:


> Tb estranhei ontem esse sismo não fazer parte da lista da USGS ou EMSC..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela informação, deve ter havido alguma falha de comunicação sobre esse sismo, que a informação não chegou ao EMSC e ao USGS..


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Dez 2021 às 17:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Obrigado pela informação, deve ter havido alguma falha de comunicação sobre esse sismo, que a informação não chegou ao EMSC e ao USGS..


Como vêem a magnitude foi diferente nas agências que o detectaram. Porque será?


----------



## fablept (9 Dez 2021 às 21:01)

GSM2046 disse:


> Como vêem a magnitude foi diferente nas agências que o detectaram. Porque será?


Nem magnitude nem localização (quase 100km de diferença entre IPMA e IVAR), mas é bastante comum isto acontecer.

Ente vários factores por isto ocorrer, o mais relevante é que o IPMA e IVAR tem redes sísmicas independentes, o IPMA tem estações nos Açores, Continente, Madeira, algumas de fundo oceânico (se tiverem activas) e possivelmente utiliza dados de algumas estações internacionais (Espanha), enquanto o IVAR (CIVISA), apenas tem e usa estações nos Açores.

Sendo este sismo meio caminho andado entre Açores, Madeira e Continente (mais longe), o IPMA tendo uma rede sísmica mais abrangente, consegue calcular melhor os dados de um sismo.
Mas calcular um sismo não é linear, é necessário várias estações sísmicas com registos de qualidade e depois rever manualmente os dados para calcular a magnitude. Cada estação regista amplitudes diferentes de um sismo, seja pela distância, factores geológicos.

Geralmente a magnitude de um sismo é calculada de forma automática, mas este valor raramente é final, por isso é normal que seja revisto manualmente.
Por exemplo, https://www.emsc.eu/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=1075094#scientific
Podes ver que na coluna "Mag", diferentes estações sísmicas espalhadas pelo mundo calculam, que apesar de forma aproximada, um valor diferente de magnitude.


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Dez 2021 às 17:01)

Um sismito de 2.2 em Ansião e mais uns quantos nos Açores...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2021 às 20:47)

Há 12 anos que aconteceu o sismo mais forte (6.0) às 01:37 na falha de Gorringe.  Foi o sismo mais assustador...


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Dez 2021 às 16:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Há 12 anos que aconteceu o sismo mais forte (6.0) às 01:37 na falha de Gorringe.  Foi o sismo mais assustador...


Lembro-me perfeitamente desse evento ...

Estava a estudar em Setúbal e já estava a dormir ... 

Nem senti bem o sismo mas os meus colegas de casa começaram aos berros a dizer que tinham sentido o sismo e que era terrível ...

Na altura não dei conta de ter sido assim tão forte e disse lhes muito calmamente para voltarem a dormir ... coisa que acabaram por fazer ...

Mas sei que noutras partes do país sentiu-se com bastante intensidade ... 

Depende mesmo se estamos a dormir ou não ahah


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2021 às 19:27)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Lembro-me perfeitamente desse evento ...
> 
> Estava a estudar em Setúbal e já estava a dormir ...
> 
> ...


Já tinha sentido vários, o 12 de Fevereiro de 2007 também abanou bem mas foi de manhã, mas o de 2009, estava a dormir e a cama tremeu forte em duas direcções distintas, o 1ª movimento EW e depois SN, mas nem saí da cama, fiquei sem reacção.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2021 às 23:19)

Publicação de Sismologia​
O IPMA deu à estampa a publicação "Da Sismicidade à Ciência dos Sismos: Para a História da Sismologia em Portugal”, da autoria de Jorge Miguel Quintino Gomes Ferreira.

A obra resulta da tese de doutoramento do autor e contém informação relevante não só para aqueles com interesse científico no tema, como para a comunidade em geral com curiosidade por sismologia.

A partir do fenómeno sísmico, o autor apresenta como evolui a explicação deste fenómeno nas diferentes épocas, e como a comunidade científica se foi organizando para fazer face aos terramotos e às suas consequências.  

A obra integra-se na série de publicações "IPMA Conhecimento", que visa dar a conhecer trabalhos científicos de qualidade e relevância relacionados com a missão do IPMA, nas suas áreas de atuação, como sendo a Meteorologia, o Clima, a Sismologia, o Mar e Recursos Marinhos.

A obra está disponível nas Bibliotecas do IPMA (Sede - Aeroporto e Algés) e pode também ser acedida digitalmente no link: https://bit.ly/3DRnGOJ


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2021 às 23:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já tinha sentido vários, o 12 de Fevereiro de 2007 também abanou bem mas foi de manhã, mas o de 2009, estava a dormir e a cama tremeu forte em duas direcções distintas, o 1ª movimento EW e depois SN, mas nem saí da cama, fiquei sem reacção.



Acho que é normal ficar sem reação. No primeiro sismo que senti fiquei tão atarantado que só depois do sismo acabar é que fui para a ombreira da porta...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2021 às 23:44)

MSantos disse:


> Acho que é normal ficar sem reação. No primeiro sismo que senti fiquei tão atarantado que só depois do sismo acabar é que fui para a ombreira da porta...


E sonhar com um? Tive essa sensação na última noite e garanto que não soube nada bem, estava a dormir na cama senti a cama tremer, até o corpo tremia, ouvi pessoas a gritarem que era um sismo e, nisso acordo meio aparvalhado e penso era um sismo real ou estaria a sonhar, pergunto a quem estava a dormir ao meu lado diz que não sentiu nada, passado algum tempo fui ao site do IPMA e nada, afinal foi um sonho e não consegui dormir o resto da noite.


----------



## GSM2046 (31 Dez 2021 às 11:30)

Sismo 5.0 (EMSC e USGS) e IPMA  4.6
Só o IVAR é que não tem registo


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Fev 2022 às 19:27)

CIVISA disponibiliza Carta de Sismicidade dos Açores de 2021                



No âmbito do projeto VOLRISKMAC II, financiado pelo Programa de Cooperação INTERREG V-A Espanha-Portugal MAC (Madeira-Açores-Canárias) 2014-2020, o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), em colaboração com o Instituto de Investigação em Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Riscos (IVAR) da Universidade dos Açores, publicou hoje, no seu _website_, a Carta de Sismicidade dos Açores de 2021. Esta publicação surge na sequência do compromisso assumido pelo CIVISA em 2018 de disponibilizar, anualmente, a Carta de Sismicidade dos Açores numa plataforma acessível e de forma gratuita. 

Para além do mapa de sismicidade anual do arquipélago, esta publicação apresenta os mapas de sismicidade mensal, o mapa com a configuração da Rede de Monitorização Sísmica Permanente do CIVISA, bem como o mapa com as áreas sismogénicas definidas para o arquipélago e as quais são alvo de monitorização. Para além destes elementos, apresenta igualmente as distribuições diária e mensal do número de eventos registados e sentidos e da energia sísmica libertada. 

Para este período, o CIVISA registou 2.422 sismos, dos quais 1.668 obtiveram localização hipocentral e encontram-se projetados na Carta de Sismicidade dos Açores 2021. Para os restantes eventos sísmicos, devido ao facto de serem muito pouco energéticos e não terem sido detetados por um número suficiente de estações, não foi possível obter localização.  

Em termos de distribuição geográfica, a maioria da sismicidade concentrou-se a W do Faial (zona sismogénica SZ43), a S de São Miguel (zona sismogénica SZ07) e na Crista Submarina da Serreta (SZ25), onde se registaram 344, 155 e 142 eventos, respetivamente.  

O maior número de sismos foi registado no mês de março (559 sismos), tendo contribuído em grande parte para este número, a crise sísmica ocorrida na Crista Submarina da Serreta, ao largo da ilha Terceira. 

Relativamente à sismicidade sentida, esta ocorreu, predominantemente, nos meses de julho e agosto, com 3 e 4 eventos, respetivamente, totalizando 17 sismos sentidos em todo o ano. O maior número de sismos sentidos é justificado pela atividade sísmica registada a S de São Miguel (SZ07). O sismo mais energético (sentido) ocorreu no dia 11 de janeiro com ML=5,1 (Richter) e localizou-se na zona sismogénica a W do Faial (SZ43). Este sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV/V nas freguesias de Capelo, Castelo Branco, Praia do Norte e Feteira (ilha do Faial).  

A zona sismogénica onde ocorreu maior libertação de energia foi a W do Faial (SZ43), responsável por um grande número de eventos de magnitude baixa a moderada, totalizando um valor energético de 1,02E19 ergs. No entanto, as zonas sismogénicas com maior número de sismos não são necessariamente aquelas que apresentam maior valor de energia libertada, pois depende da magnitude de cada evento sísmico. A zona sismogénica com o segundo maior valor de energia libertada foi a Falha GLORIA (SZ01), com 1,13E18 ergs, e na qual apenas 47 sismos foram gerados.  

A maior libertação de energia registou-se no mês de janeiro, com 9,48E18 ergs, correspondendo à atividade sísmica registada a W da ilha do Faial (SZ43). 

Para o Presidente da Direção do CIVISA, Professor Doutor Rui Marques, com a continuidade desta ação pretende-se promover uma maior consciencialização em relação aos perigos naturais, diminuindo o desfasamento existente entre o conhecimento científico e a população, fomentando uma sociedade mais sustentável e cidadãos cientificamente mais cultos. 


Carta de Sismicidade dos Açores de 2021: http://www.ivar.azores.gov.pt/civisa/Documents/Carta_sismicidade_2021.pdf





Fontes

   IVAR/CIVISA


----------

